# My House Listing



## debodun (Dec 8, 2021)

https://www.redfin.com/NY/Stillwater/643-Hudson-Ave-12170/home/92642537


----------



## Irwin (Dec 8, 2021)

Wow! $140,000! The garage alone would cost that much here in Denver! I'll take it!  

Just kidding. While I'd love to buy it and fix it up, alas, I'm stuck in Denver for a while. The weather is much nicer here, too. I grew up in NY state and the winters are pretty brutal.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 8, 2021)

Love it, a great buy for some lucky person.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

My God...the size of that house here where I live would cost upwards of £2 million...in pounds.... ( in a liveable condition)...which that isn't... I think in all honesty whoever buys that has to raise it to the ground and start anew...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2021)

They did a good job.
Wise to keep the photos small and interesting.
Love the neighborhood.
After gutting and rebuilding the kitchen
one could live in the house while gutting one bathroom before doing the other bathroom.
Then one room at a time.
Best of luck.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> My God...the size of that house here where I live would cost upwards of £2 million...in pounds.... ( in a liveable condition)...which that isn't... I think in all honesty whoever buys that has to raise it to the ground and start anew...


I disagree. After watching a lot of home improvement shows, there is nothing wrong that can not be fixed with $$.  It would be a shame to lose that historic charm.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2021)

Probably a comfortable,    'livable' house  ....   100 years ago.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 8, 2021)

I hope that you get a quick sale without a lot of haggling.


----------



## Jules (Dec 8, 2021)

A very good write up by the sales agent. 

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 9, 2021)

Wow!  Love it.  A real bargain for someone who is willing to spend some $$$ to update it.  Beautiful home!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2021)

Remarkable!  You did an incredible job!  What hard work you put in.  Kudos for you.  Best of luck for a quick sale!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 9, 2021)

It is a beautiful home.  In my younger days I would have loved to work and restore it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 9, 2021)

It is a lovey wonderful old home and if it were here it would sell for much more and in one day.  It would be restored and sold for the big bucks.  I just can’t understand why you let it get in such a bad state.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> It is a lovey wonderful old home and if it were here it would sell for much more and in one day.  It would be restored and sold for the big bucks.  *I just can’t understand why you let it get in such a bad state.*


I can.  I kinda do the same thing around my place.  It's ignoring stuff until it becomes overwhelming.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 9, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I can.  I kinda do the same thing around my place.  It's ignoring stuff until it becomes overwhelming.


I can understand needing to save for repairs, and maybe making only the critical repairs; but keeping a kitchen clean, the place where you make the food you eat-nope I can not understand that.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2021)

Don't worry @Aneeda72, it will take a decade or more to get so bad, and I am glad to say all my windows now have lovely blinds instead of old curtains & shades.  It was birthday gift from the kids.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 9, 2021)

If I was younger I too, would have loved that house. It has so many features that I like. Someone will buy it and restore it. I am sure it will sparkle again.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 9, 2021)

S140K sounds like a price that should allow you to rid yourself of this place fairly quickly.  That price will allow the buyer to spend a bunch of money to fix it up, and still be within the price range of similar homes in that area.  Good luck and hope you get a quick sale.


----------



## charry (Dec 9, 2021)

Nice property , 

We re looking to move, but have+to tick a lot of boxes now......since hubbys stroke 

My son sold his property last year in Devon Uk for 750.000
I personal think it was worth more ....


----------



## Colleen (Dec 9, 2021)

WOW! It needs a LOT of work. So much water damage. I'd be afraid it had mold in the walls. Too bad it was not kept up. It was a lovely home in it's day. Now...not so much


----------



## win231 (Dec 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I can understand needing to save for repairs, and maybe making only the critical repairs; but keeping a kitchen clean, the place where you make the food you eat-nope I can not understand that.


Uh.....home repairs cost.  My house was built in 1953.  My sister & I spent $90,000.00 in plumbing & electrical alone - still needs painting & some remodeling.


----------



## win231 (Dec 9, 2021)

Colleen said:


> WOW! It needs a LOT of work. So much water damage. I'd be afraid it had mold in the walls. Too bad it was not kept up. It was a lovely home in it's day. Now...not so much


The older houses weren't built with pre-fab walls made of soft, cheap material that soaks up water.  
My house had some flooding on the bottom floor but no mold.  The walls are sealed plaster.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 9, 2021)

Based on the home improvement shows we watch, we feel it will take about $200K to 300K to whip it into shape. The one thing that really scared us is the water damage in the kitchen. We think the 2nd floor is really bad.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2021)

I think you did a great job, with clearing it out, of many years of stuff, Deb. Such a huge, daunting job, it was!
And, the agent did a very nice write-up and presentation, and the photos, too.
Thanks for sharing it with us, so we could see how it's turned out.


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2021)

Had a showing today, so I had to leave for an hour. No feedback yet on that. The person is still probably trying to recover from laughing.


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

Beautiful home.


----------



## Remy (Dec 9, 2021)

Tons of character but yes, so much work needed. At least the pictures do show damage so not a lot of surprises. Take an offer when it comes.


----------



## win231 (Dec 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I can understand needing to save for repairs, and maybe making only the critical repairs; but keeping a kitchen clean, the place where you make the food you eat-nope I can not understand that.


Never miss an opportunity for a feel-good put down.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 9, 2021)

Restoring it would be great fun if you have the money and time.  Those old homes were built to last and if the beams are anything like the ones in my old house, it's a treasure.


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2021)

The beams:


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 9, 2021)

win231 said:


> Never miss an opportunity for a feel-good put down.


So you would prefer me to lie about how I feel?  It was not a put down, btw.  It was a comment about myself.  I sure you found that kitchen perfectly similar to yours and therefore acceptable to you. ”Different strokes for different folks.”


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 9, 2021)

win231 said:


> Uh.....home repairs cost.  My house was built in 1953.  My sister & I spent $90,000.00 in plumbing & electrical alone - still needs painting & some remodeling.


As did we on our first old house, and 75,000 on our last old house, not ever buying an old house again.


----------



## win231 (Dec 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> So you would prefer me to lie about how I feel?  It was not a put down, btw.  It was a comment about myself.  I sure you found that kitchen perfectly similar to yours and therefore acceptable to you. ”Different strokes for different folks.”


And post #13:  _ "I just can’t understand why you let it get in such a bad state."_
You're just overflowing with compassion & understanding.     
By now, you should be feeling good all over.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> And post #13:  _ "I just can’t understand why you let it get in such a bad state."_
> You're just overflowing with compassion & understanding.
> By now, you should be feeling good all over.


WOW @win231 you are a bucket of cheer in my current sad and stressful life.  .

The holidays are often very stressful, especially for people, well, hmm, like you.  And since we are such good friends, I understand your need for negative attention; but my patience overflows.  Therefore, I will explain more, just for you @win231, just for you.

Letting a house get in disrepair is an mistake and effects the price of the home.  So yes, I can’t understand why anyone does not keep up the repairs of their house, as a house is a solid investment which is suppose to INCREASE in value over the years.

I saw this all the time when house shopping.  Look at MLS 1782237.  Such a loss of money in tough economic times.  This house should sell for 450,000 plus due to its location instead 350,000.   to this house, didn’t even bother to look at it.  I would not walk into it even wearing a mask.

Yes, by not repairing a house you save money in the short run, but you lose money in the long run.  Therefore, my comment is a financial comment, I suppose you missed that in your haste to attack me once again-feeling lonely win?  Needing attention?  Call 1800-whatever.  

 Or maybe it just didn’t occur to you as you get out so little.


----------



## win231 (Dec 10, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> WOW @win231 you are a bucket of cheer in my current sad and stressful life.  .
> 
> The holidays are often very stressful, especially for people, well, hmm, like you.  And since we are such good friends, I understand your need for negative attention; but my patience overflows.  Therefore, I will explain more, just for you @win231, just for you.
> 
> ...


You aren't capable of getting it.  Or, (more likely) you just don't _want _to get it.
It has nothing to do with home values or property values or the importance of home repairs.
It has everything to do with_ insulting & degrading _someone who probably can't afford to keep up a house.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm jumping on the  couldn't afford to keep up the house.
If you would take the time to  go back over deb's posts.
I believe she mentions  the job  she had.
If my memory   correct right  her job sounded like it paid well.

Factor in the fact it  sounds like  deb  was care giver  for  her parents.
She  had little time to  care for the house,, 
She gave  me the  vibe that her  parents  may not  have wanted  or perhaps could not afford house manintance.

Just something  for all us  to think about,, who still own  their own home.
Do  you have the funds  for  both home care givers &  money  for house maintance?


----------



## Jace (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi!
Just reviewed photos..and, as is said in the R.E. business.."the bones are there" 
I don't think " it's in that 'bad a shape' "...
Some investor..who knows everyone( contractors) will fix it up..lickey-split.. and with all those bedrooms turn it into a bed and breakfast.
No problem, Deb!
And Good Luck!


----------



## bowmore (Dec 10, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> I'm jumping on the  couldn't afford to keep up the house.
> If you would take the time to  go back over deb's posts.
> I believe she mentions  the job  she had.
> If my memory   correct right  her job sounded like it paid well.
> ...


The point is that her mother died 15 years ago. Based on some of her posts, she has more than enough money to pay for repairs, but opted not to.
I can understand that a person can get into a situation where they are afraid of running out of money and this causes analysis paralysis.
The positive aspects are the fact she got rid of a lot of junk, bought a new home, and has the old house for sale. Everything else is water under the bridge.


----------



## Knight (Dec 10, 2021)

Over the last year Deb has posted many pictures of the deterioration of her home. She even called it a disaster. Wanting to move & having the ability to pay cash for a home that sold for $288,000.00 should be a clue that not making repairs as needed was possible. 

The reality is, what Deb decided is her choice. I wish her well & hope she truly enjoys her new home. I have to admit though I'm going to miss the ongoing drama of Deb describing the various faults in her old home.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2021)

Knight said:


> I'm going to miss the ongoing drama of Deb describing the various faults in her old home.


I think she'll find new ones with the new home.....


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm with you RadishRose  on that statement.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 10, 2021)

You did a great job cleaning out and I think the house has a lot of charm. Restored I think it will be a beautiful house. I hope someone who buys it will want to make improvements and repairs to bring it back to its original beauty.


----------



## Knight (Dec 10, 2021)

I think it would be interesting to know what it cost to renovate . Or if the home is bought at the asking price, lived in or flipped. If flipped what it sold for.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 10, 2021)

Maybe the new owners could get the crew from This Old House to fix it up!

I used to love that show.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2021)

I think the house is lovely. We downsized 2 years ago. I hated climping the stairs so now everything is on one floor. We do have a basement with a chair to ride up and down the basement.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> You aren't capable of getting it.  Or, (more likely) you just don't _want _to get it.
> It has nothing to do with home values or property values or the importance of home repairs.
> It has everything to do with_ insulting & degrading _someone who probably can't afford to keep up a house.


Who am I ”insulting or degrading”?  I am giving my opinion-of me.   @win231 you must be desperate for a fight with me.  Nope not going to happen.  Try using your ignore button .  I am sure it will work for you.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 10, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I think she'll find new ones with the new home.....


I do not know if she ever got the blinds working


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 10, 2021)

Jace said:


> Hi!
> Just reviewed photos..and, as is said in the R.E. business.."the bones are there"
> I don't think " it's in that 'bad a shape' "...
> Some investor..who knows everyone( contractors) will fix it up..lickey-split.. and with all those bedrooms turn it into a bed and breakfast.
> ...


I'm sorry, but, go back far enough through Deb's earlier postings and pictures and I think you'll find the "bones" aren't there. I remember the basement issues (water intrusion) which could only be fixed with a complete drainage re-do around the perimeter of the house. Then there was the crumbling bricks and rotted window casings allowing water to enter the house and rot from the inside out.  If you look at the current pictures, you'll see almost every room has water or mold damage. Extremely expensive to repair. (I know, I had to one time). Start adding it all up and if anyone comes even close to the asking price, I say, take the money and run. 
Hopefully Deb will find contentment in her new digs.


----------



## Jace (Dec 10, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I'm sorry, but, go back far enough through Deb's earlier postings and pictures and I think you'll find the "bones" aren't there. I remember the basement issues (water intrusion) which could only be fixed with a complete drainage re-do around the perimeter of the house. Then there was the crumbling bricks and rotted window casings allowing water to enter the house and rot from the inside out.  If you look at the current pictures, you'll see almost every room has water or mold damage. Extremely expensive to repair. (I know, I had to one time). Start adding it all up and if anyone comes even close to the asking price, I say, take the money and run.
> Hopefully Deb will find contentment in her new digs.



Rather new to SF..so was unaware of all the previous posts.
Sorta..off subject..but relative

A friend of mine lives in a small town that was "losing it's downtown"..
A guy from Ireland came in..bought various buildings...restored..
Revitalization!..
So, there are people "out there"..that just may wanna "take on".. something 
that others would consider impossible!

Did anyone ever see the show...I think it was called Welcome to the Chateau.
An English couple bought an old 14 th chateau in France that you would think couldn't be restored..it was something to see in the end.

And as my R.E. friend said..."There's a house..out there...for everybody!"


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2021)

Jace said:


> Did anyone ever see the show...I think it was called Welcome to the Chateau.


@Jace, are they the ones that said they wanted to sell it at the end? If so, I saw some of it.


----------



## Jace (Dec 10, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> @Jace, are they the ones that said they wanted to sell it at the end? If so, I saw some of it.


I don't know about that..after restoring..they ran wedding venue out of it...
From the beginning..the place was a disaster..and you couldn't believe to the  elegance it was restored to..it was quite a show.


----------



## Linda (Dec 10, 2021)

Deb, I think your house is charming.  I hope someone buys it who has a lot of remodeling skills and fixes it up to live in.  I don’t think a flipper could make money on it but I might be wrong.  My guess would be at lest $150,000 and probably more to get it fixed up properly.   And that’s if they do a lot of labor themselves.

Does that nice 2 car garage at the back go with it?  You sure did a lot of work getting the place ready to sell. Why don’t you take a nice week or two vacation now?  Maybe to Hawaii.


----------



## Knight (Dec 11, 2021)

Linda said:


> Deb, I think your house is charming.  I hope someone buys it who has a lot of remodeling skills and fixes it up to live in.  I don’t think a flipper could make money on it but I might be wrong.  My guess would be at lest $150,000 and probably more to get it fixed up properly.   And that’s if they do a lot of labor themselves.
> 
> Does that nice 2 car garage at the back go with it?  You sure did a lot of work getting the place ready to sell. Why don’t you take a nice week or two vacation now?  Maybe to Hawaii.


Given the description that Jace did of how a property could be renovated .
Then your best guess that it would take 150k to renovate wouldn't it have made more sense money wise to renovate?

Spending $288,000.00 cash or $150,000.00. to renovate, simple math leaves $138,000.00 cash reserve and living in a completely updated renovated home.  I understand that what others do with their money is none of my business.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I'm sorry, but, go back far enough through Deb's earlier postings and pictures and I think you'll find the "bones" aren't there. I remember the basement issues (water intrusion) which could only be fixed with a complete drainage re-do around the perimeter of the house. Then there was the crumbling bricks and rotted window casings allowing water to enter the house and rot from the inside out.  If you look at the current pictures, you'll see almost every room has water or mold damage. Extremely expensive to repair. (I know, I had to one time). Start adding it all up and if anyone comes even close to the asking price, I say, take the money and run.
> Hopefully Deb will find contentment in her new digs.




First thing that comes to my  mind,  is health hazard in living in such decay. ... and does the basement still have  standing water?

Around here (Gulf Coast),    after flooding and hurricanes,   and any house storm  damage,    they cannot  remove water damaged walls, flooring, etc.,   quick enough.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 11, 2021)

Knight said:


> Given the description that Jace did of how a property could be renovated .
> Then your best guess that it would take 150k to renovate wouldn't it have made more sense money wise to renovate?
> 
> Spending $288,000.00 cash or $150,000.00. to renovate, simple math leaves $138,000.00 cash reserve and living in a completely updated renovated home.  I understand that what others do with their money is none of my business.


Your point is taken, except she does not need to live in that large a house. The old house is 2500 sq ft on 2 floors  + attic, and 5 bedrooms. We are comfortable in a 1400 sq ft home with 2 bedrooms and 2 baths all on one level.
Also, the figure to get everything done is closer to $200K to $300 K.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks for sharing the listing, it was so cool to look through the pictures.  Beautifully historic house!  I liked someone above's idea that someone could buy it and fix it up enough to use as a bed and breakfast.  Though maybe with global warming the flood risk would become too high.
On my one trip (pre-covid) to the UK and France a few of the hostels I stayed at were very old buildings that were converted to hostels, and I really enjoyed staying at them.


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2021)

I had seven showings scheduled the last three days. Only four kept the appointments. I spoke with my selling agent this morning when she showed up for an appointment, but her client didn't. She said all the ones that saw the house said, "Too much work." What do they want for $140K?


----------



## Knight (Dec 11, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Your point is taken, except she does not need to live in that large a house. The old house is 2500 sq ft on 2 floors  + attic, and 5 bedrooms. We are comfortable in a 1400 sq ft home with 2 bedrooms and 2 baths all on one level.
> Also, the figure to get everything done is closer to $200K to $300 K.


Unknown is the amount left over  after spending $288,000.00 cash. Also unknown is the cost to renovate. @ 200k there still would be $88,000.00.  Also the real possibility to have living quarters all on the lower level. Once renovated future sales could recoup the renovation outlay.

People that aren't locked into living in one area can buy move in ready homes all across America. 140k with unknown expense to make a home livable isn't realistic. Priced less a person willing to take a chance to renovate & flip might buy. 

East coast 

https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/326-Rose-Branch-St_Johnstown_PA_15909_M39387-66668
$124,500


https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/315-Susquehanna-St_Johnstown_PA_15905_M31208-79655
$169,900

https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/478-Swank-St_Johnstown_PA_15905_M49554-56110
$79,900

mid America

https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...ola-Dr_Cherokee-Village_AR_72529_M84485-03038
$89,000

https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...eny-Dr_Cherokee-Village_AR_72529_M87901-57199
$105,000

https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/26-Enid-Dr_Cherokee-Village_AR_72529_M87730-14865
$195,000


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2021)

I placed it on the market with the price suggested by my agent. This is the listing directly from the agency's Web page:

https://www.howardhanna.com/Property/Detail/643-HUDSON-AV-Stillwater-NY-12170/AlbanyNY/202133686


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> She said all the ones that saw the house said, "Too much work."


I will hope for you that a young couple will look at it.  I used to have a pair of young coworkers who got married and they bought a fixer upper and seemed to have a lot of enthusiasm for fixing it.


----------



## Jules (Dec 11, 2021)

Deb, you did a great job cleaning up the place.  Thinking back of everything you sold or disposed of or moved, many kudos to you.  

Even if you can’t move all the big items, it’s time to get out of there.  Pack up all your essentials - tv, computer, food, etc - and get to the new house.  If you’re concerned about your bed, do yourself a favour and buy a new set with a base.  Everything else you can do without.  

It’ll be so much easier not worrying about being in the OH when someone is supposed to come for a showing.  

After so many years of living at the OH, the time to go is now.  It’ll be emotionally draining; you can do it.


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2021)

I'd like to spend one last Christmas in the old house , but as my agent said, the longer I wait, the deeper we get into winter and the more difficult the move - it's getting colder with a real possibility of significant snow.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> I'd like to spend one last Christmas in the old house , but as my agent said, the longer I wait, the deeper we get into winter and the more difficult the move - it's getting colder with a real possibility of significant snow.


You must leave. You've spent your last Christmas there, go and make your new home warm and comfortable, and welcoming for you for the festive season . Ring the New Year in for 2022 in a brand new home


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Ring the New Year in for 2022 in a brand new home


 I'm usually asleep when the New Year arrives.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> I'm usually asleep when the New Year arrives.


yeah me too....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> I'm usually asleep when the New Year arrives.


I'm with @hollydolly. Spend Christmas in your new home. Make an exception for New Year's Eve and stay up. Get a bottle of champagne and make a special supper for yourself Can't remember...does the new home have a fireplace? If it does, buy an armful of firewood and curl up in front of the fire _with the new kitty‍ that you're going to rescue as a Christmas gift to yourself and to kitty‍_

There's nothing to be gained by waiting to move and plenty to be lost. Lost like a blizzard and a dump of sNOw so big that you_ can't_ move! Do it, @debodun, you've earned it. Besides, that kitty is waiting for you. Kitty‍ needs a home.

In a perfect world every home would have a cat, and every cat‍ would have a home.


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2021)

If I had  for New Year, I'd be asleep long before even the usual.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> I'm usually asleep when the New Year arrives.


Me too. even though its my birthday.  Loved looking at the pics.  Hope it sells soon so you can enjoy your new home.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 11, 2021)

@debodun Silly girl! You drink the champagne  at midnight!


----------



## Linda (Dec 12, 2021)

Knight said:


> Given the description that Jace did of how a property could be renovated .
> Then your best guess that it would take 150k to renovate wouldn't it have made more sense money wise to renovate?
> 
> Spending $288,000.00 cash or $150,000.00. to renovate, simple math leaves $138,000.00 cash reserve and living in a completely updated renovated home.  I understand that what others do with their money is none of my business.


I agree Knight, that is what I probably would have done.  But Deb chose not to renovate.  I don’t think she would have liked having construction workers in her house for a long period of time.  Also they can work faster and easier in an empty house.  And sometimes it’s exciting to move to a new place.


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2021)

I really needed a smaller domicile.


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 12, 2021)

I think your house is wonderful, look at that woodwork, a craftsman has to have spent so much time on that house. I hope that it is not a teardown. we had to sell a family members home that had been neglected for lack of cash. Someone came along and saw the interior just like yours and has spent the money to bring it up to standard. Your home is also on a very large lot. Those prices for the listings??? weve not soon those prices in 20 years. Here they would all be $ listings. Good luck with your move, looking forward to the new saga.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> I had seven showings scheduled the last three days. Only four kept the appointments. I spoke with my selling agent this morning when she showed up for an appointment, but her client didn't. She said all the ones that saw the house said, "Too much work." What do they want for $140K?


I'd guess your house will be sold to someone who'll fix it up and flip it.  A lot of work to be done, dated and small kitchen and bathrooms, structural issues, water damage, etc., are not repairs most non-tradespeople would be comfortable making.  

Hard to say how good the "bones" of the house are.  Could be a case of advanced osteoporosis.     

Thanks for the link to the listing. For some reason I thought your house was on a fair amount of land - was surprised to see the neighbors are so close - including the apartment house - and that you're only on 1/4 acre. 

Glad you're on one floor now and wish you well in your new home. Please, for your comfort, enjoyment and safety, *do not allow massive amounts of clutter to invade it.  *


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2021)

It's a long, narrow lot.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> I had seven showings scheduled the last three days. Only four kept the appointments. I spoke with my selling agent this morning when she showed up for an appointment, but her client didn't. She said all the ones that saw the house said, "Too much work." What do they want for $140K?



This is a bad time to be trying to sell a house.  Between the holidays, and potentially bad Winter weather, there may be few serious buyers.  If you Do get a serious offer in the next few weeks....take it...it might be Spring before you get a good offer.


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2021)

These are what comparable homes are selling for around here, according to my agency's Web site:


----------



## Knight (Dec 12, 2021)

Always curious about stuff these were the only two that still had photos.

bright, clean well kept
https://www.redfin.com/NY/Mechanicville/83-Round-Lake-Ave-12118/home/73305600

exterior only looks like yard maintenance was not the owners thing. Siding, windows & roof look decent, at least from the photos. 
https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/...echanicville-NY-12118/32434115_zpid/?mmlb=g,0


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> It's a long, narrow lot.


Yes, which is _nice,_ and long; 
And from at least some of the windows, one can see and be near....
the Hudson River!  That would be a big _plus, _for many people, regarding the setting.

A negative to many people might be that driveway situation, but it can and will be dealt with by the next owner, in whatever way.

I think it's great that you are moving on, and will have a smaller house to maintain.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 12, 2021)

win231 said:


> You aren't capable of getting it.  Or, (more likely) you just don't _want _to get it.
> It has nothing to do with home values or property values or the importance of home repairs.
> It has everything to do with_ insulting & degrading _someone who probably can't afford to keep up a house.


Why am I the only person that thinks I understand your co-dependent relationship and everyone else is just horrified?    Your back-and-forth is the most entertaining part of SF!


----------



## win231 (Dec 12, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Why am I the only person that thinks I understand your co-dependent relationship and everyone else is just horrified?    Your back-and-forth is the most entertaining part of SF!


How dare anyone not repair their house!
How dare anyone not get vaccinated!
How dare anyone not do what I do!

_The nerve of some people!_


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 13, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Why am I the only person that thinks I understand your co-dependent relationship and everyone else is just horrified?   Your back-and-forth is the most entertaining part of SF!


I don’t know, I have a LOT of fun with win.


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2021)

My relator called this morning and said they had two offers ($130K and $140K) and that I could expect two showings today. One person that came today made a verbal offer of $100K. My agent urged me to take the $140 which is the asking price and that she is closing the listing out by 5 pm today. Whoever makes the best offer gets the house. It hasn't been on the market for even a week! Sounds like she's in a hurry to unload it.


----------



## Senenity (Dec 13, 2021)

debodun said:


> My relator called this morning and said they had two offers ($130K and $140K) and that I could expect two showings today. One person that came today made a verbal offer of $100K. My agent urged me to take the $140 which is the asking price and that she is closing the listing out by 5 pm today. Whoever makes the best offer gets the house. It hasn't been on the market for even a week! Sounds like she's in a hurry to unload it.


New to the forum, but so happy for you. Best wishes


----------



## bowmore (Dec 13, 2021)

That is Fantastic, Deb. Best of luck.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2021)

Take the $140,000 and run !!!


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2021)

Carrying a 66" long roll-top desk.


----------



## Jules (Dec 13, 2021)

If there are ‘subject to’ clauses, take the one with the least or no hurdles.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2021)

debodun said:


> Sounds like she's in a hurry to unload it.



Yes, but probably for both her own, and for your benefits.
Also might be because she knows that offers slow down greatly, after the first week listings.
In addition, owning the place longer, means you have to continue paying other bills for many things for it, for longer, which takes more money away from you,
and it complicates your moving, as home insurance wants you to live in, etc.....

AND, it WILL be harder to _show_, and to sell, any house, once winter sets in stronger!

*All* good reasons for her to encourage you to " _jump ship" _
or to take this next step, as a _leap of faith!_



debodun said:


> Carrying a 66" long roll-top desk.



Okay! Roll it down the street in front of you, if need be, but let's go!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 13, 2021)

Woohoo! I am beyond thrilled for you @debodun. "We" are in the homestretch!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2021)

I am so excited!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 13, 2021)

Good offer Deb.  Take the 140,000 and go!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Yes, but probably for both her own, and for your benefits.
> Also might be because she knows that offers slow down greatly, after the first week listings.
> In addition, owning the place longer, means you have to continue paying other bills for many things for it, for longer, which takes more money away from you,
> and it complicates your moving, as home insurance wants you to live in, etc.....
> ...


Visualizing the desk rolling down the road.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2021)

debodun said:


> Sounds like she's in a hurry to unload it.


As well she should!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2021)

We all pitched in and got you a set of tires to roll that desk to your new home, Deb!   We could only collect enough money for two tires.  lol


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> My relator called this morning and said they had two offers ($130K and $140K) and that I could expect two showings today. One person that came today made a verbal offer of $100K. My agent urged me to take the $140 which is the asking price and that she is closing the listing out by 5 pm today. *Whoever makes the best offer gets the house. It hasn't been on the market for even a week! Sounds like she's in a hurry to unload it.*


Nearly all houses sell within a week these days.  As soon as a property hits the internet multiple listings, anyone with the slightest interest in the area, price range and property type knows to check it out ASAP.  More time rarely yields more offers.     

p.s. Did the movers already come? If so, why didn't you have them move the roll-top desk at that point? If not, same question... why not have them move it?


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2021)

I went to the realty office to sign some papers this morning an my agent mentioned that the people that are buying my house are interested in some of the antiques. Maybe I can get to leave a fair amount of them. They offered $5000 more than the asking price which, IMO, more than entitles them to anything in the way of furniture they want. I am waiting to hear from my agent to get the buyer's email address so I can send photos of the items I am willing to leave.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 14, 2021)

That is fantastic, Deb! Let them have everything, especially that desk.


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 14, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> I think your house is wonderful, look at that woodwork, a craftsman has to have spent so much time on that house. I hope that it is not a teardown. we had to sell a family members home that had been neglected for lack of cash. Someone came along and saw the interior just like yours and has spent the money to bring it up to standard. Your home is also on a very large lot. Those prices for the listings??? weve not soon those prices in 20 years. Here they would all be $ listings. Good luck with your move, looking forward to the new saga.


A good idea of why I should proof read, meant to write we've not seen and million $ listings.


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 14, 2021)

Congratulations, let them have it all and just move on.


----------



## helenbacque (Dec 14, 2021)

Is it a cash offer or subject to financing?


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2021)

All I know is that no inspections will be needed.


----------



## Colleen (Dec 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> All I know is that no inspections will be needed.


It wouldn't pass any inspections. Hope the buyers have deep pockets.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 14, 2021)

Does this mean you will be at new home before Christmas?!?   Woooohoooo!


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2021)

My agent said the closing will be in January.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2021)

YAY!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2021)

We'd *all* like to go to _that_ event!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 14, 2021)

Kaila said:


> We'd *all* like to go to _that_ event!


Only if Deb has a big spread of food / drinks.  Plenty of Sprite for me, Deb.  Don't forget dark chocolate as well.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> My agent said the closing will be in January.


Music to my ears.   lol


----------



## terry123 (Dec 14, 2021)

Congrats Deb!!  Sounds like it has worked out for you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 15, 2021)

I am going to miss the trial and tribulations of the old house and the neighbors .  I look forward Deb’s adventures in the NEW house


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 15, 2021)

Glad to read Deb's old house  is  sold.

Wonder if we can get a follow up on what  the new owners  do  to it?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Glad to read Deb's old house  is  sold.
> 
> Wonder if we can get a follow up on what  the new owners  do  to it?


We know the address from the listing. We could watch a Google Street View for the exterior at least.


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2021)

When I went over to the realty office yesterday to sign some papers, my agent mentioned she's having a medical procedure on Thursday and will be out of work for a few weeks. Just my luck, but I hope everything goes well for her.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2021)

Just a thought.  Would any of your fellow church goers help you out?  Just this one time?  I would ask.


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2021)

95% of the congregation are age 80 and above and not in the best physical shape. I see many with walkers, canes and even portable oxygen generators. I don't think they'd ne much help. The younger ones always seem to be in a hurry to get out of church once the service is over. Difficult to cathc them. Even if I did, they are probably busy with their own lives.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 19, 2021)

What do you need help with?  If I'm reading your posts correctly, you've got the house sold, most of the small stuff is moved, you're arranging for professional movers to come end December and contacting a junk removal firm for the freezer.  

If junk removal isn't able to take it our because of toxicity from rotted foods, they can probably recommend a haz-mat handling company who'll remove the contents. After that a junk removal company (or your movers) can then get the freezer out. 

These are all tasks for professionals, not friends, relatives and acquaintances.


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2021)

StarSong said:


> These are all tasks for professionals, not friends, relatives and acquaintances.


That's why I didn't ask any of them. It's a job for a professional waste management service.


----------



## Remy (Dec 19, 2021)

@debodun I agree with @StarSong hire who you need to get whatever done. You have done a lot yourself and what you can't do on your own is work for paid and hired people.


----------



## win231 (Dec 19, 2021)

debodun said:


> That's why I didn't ask any of them. It's a job for a professional waste management service.


I was wondering if your city has a free service like I have here with Dept. of Water & Power.
When a skunk sprayed my dog & he ran into the house, I had to get rid of a bed.  DWP scheduled a "Special Trash Pickup" & picked up everything at no extra cost.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 19, 2021)

debodun said:


> When I went over to the realty office yesterday to sign some papers, my agent mentioned she's having a medical procedure on Thursday and will be out of work for a few weeks. Just my luck, but I hope everything goes well for her.


Someone else in the office can take care of things. Ask her for a contact before she has her procedure


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> I was wondering if your city has a free service like I have here with Dept. of Water & Power.


That a *GOOD* one, win231!  They don't even remove snow from the public sidewalks making it the adjoining property owners do that.


----------



## Jules (Dec 19, 2021)

debodun said:


> They don't even remove snow from the public sidewalks making it the adjoining property owners do that.


That’s the norm.  Now I wish they’d fine the owners who don’t do it.  It makes it treacherous for pedestrians.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2021)

debodun said:


> That a *GOOD* one,


Right.  I *wish* we had a free service for _anything similar,
But no, we don't either!!!_


----------



## StarSong (Dec 19, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Right.  I *wish* we had a free service for _anything similar,
> But no, we don't either!!!_


I live in the same general area as @win231.  Large item pick ups aren't "free" per se.  That service is included in our trash pick up fees.


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2021)

The freezer has been removed. Took the disposal guys almost three and a half hours.


----------



## jujube (Dec 20, 2021)

Now we know where Jimmy Hoffa's been all this time.....


----------



## Devi (Dec 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> The freezer has been removed. Took the disposal guys almost three and a half hours.


That is fantastic, Deb! How did they do it? Would love to hear a description.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> The freezer has been removed. Took the disposal guys almost three and a half hours.


That's the best news you've shared since you told us the house is under contract. Yay! Way to go, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2021)

Devi said:


> That is fantastic, Deb! How did they do it? Would love to hear a description.


I wasn't watching, but I heard what sounded like a vacuum cleaner going for an hour. There were nine 30-gallon trash bags out in the driveway. They had to saw the lid off to get it up the stairs.


----------



## Devi (Dec 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> I wasn't watching, but I heard what sounded like a vacuum cleaner going for an hour. There were nine 30-gallon trash bags out in the driveway. They has to saw the lid off to get it up the stairs.


Thanks. Interesting!

And ... at last you're done with that!


----------



## win231 (Dec 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> I wasn't watching, but I heard what sounded like a vacuum cleaner going for an hour. There were nine 30-gallon trash bags out in the driveway. They had to saw the lid off to get it up the stairs.


As long as no one called the police or the coroner......


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 20, 2021)

Curious, @debodun, did/does it stink to high heaven? And did the crew wear hazmat gear?


----------



## win231 (Dec 20, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Curious, @debodun, did/does it stink to high heaven? And did the crew wear hazmat gear?


Yes.  I was across the street taking photos while they worked.


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> did it stink to high heaven? And did the crew wear hazmat gear?


I got a few whiffs of what smelled like flatulance, but I think they got it under control quickly because then it smelled like disinfectant. And yes, both men wore hazmat suits. The job foreman told me after that he thought it would be all desiccated material, but about halfway down through the contents, he said it was putrefying liquid. Need I say more?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)

How much did it cost you?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> How much did it cost you?


LOL @hollydolly $288,000


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> How much did it cost you?


$2400 which included a "senior discount" of $100.


----------



## Devi (Dec 20, 2021)

Good price, I'd say.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> LOL @hollydolly $288,000


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> $2400 which included a "senior discount" of $100.


Thank goodness for that _helpful senior discount!    

But, seriously, I am not at all surprised at the price.
It's great to have these steps done, though!_


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> I got a few whiffs of what smelled like flatulance, but I think they got it under control quickly because then it smelled like disinfectant. And yes, both men wore hazmat suits. The job foreman told me after that he thought it would be all desiccated material, but about halfway down through the contents, he said it was putrefying liquid. Need I say more?


Any skeletons?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2021)

Is Monday, moving day?
If so, be sure to arrange to have your Internet working there at your new home!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> $2400 which included a "senior discount" of $100.


I'd say a fair price to get that albatross gone gone gone! Now for the rolltop desk... I have a picture in my mind's eye of you inching it down the stairs, then huffing and puffing with it on one of those U-boat dollies from the old house to the new one. Oy!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 20, 2021)

Can you imagine the fun we'd have if we were all actually there at Deb's?   LOL  I know I'd have to wear Depends!!!   I love your sense of humor, friends.

Deb wouldn't have any thing to move if we were there as we would dispose it all.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 20, 2021)

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 20, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> LOL @hollydolly $288,000


This has to be the best 'reply' for the month of December!   Where's the trophy for @GeorgiaXplant ?    lol   Still laughing here.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2021)

I thought that  @hollydolly  's post,
asking _what the price was,_
was pretty good, and deserves to be in the running for that 


Good idea, @PamfromTx
It sure would be great to all be there,
_just to help!!_


----------



## terry123 (Dec 20, 2021)

Good for you, Deb.  Glad that is taken care of.  Sure you are too.!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2021)

debodun said:


> $2400 which included a "senior discount" of $100.


A reasonable price, I'd say.  Glad you were able to check this off your list.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 21, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I live in the same general area as @win231.  Large item pick ups aren't "free" per se.  That service is included in our trash pick up fees.


In this area, the City will pick up large items like furniture and appliances, but the owner is supposed to get a sticker from the City for this purpose.  Last I knew, it was $5.


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> In this area, the City will pick up large items like furniture and appliances, but the owner is supposed to get a sticker from the City for this purpose.  Last I knew, it was $5.


I assume the items referred to here are not bio-hazards.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 21, 2021)

debodun said:


> I assume the items referred to here are not bio-hazards.


oh.. probably not


----------



## win231 (Dec 21, 2021)

debodun said:


> I got a few whiffs of what smelled like flatulance, but I think they got it under control quickly because then it smelled like disinfectant. And yes, both men wore hazmat suits. The job foreman told me after that he thought it would be all desiccated material, but about halfway down through the contents, he said it was putrefying liquid. Need I say more?


_"It's normal for otherwise healthy adults to pass gas *between 10 to 20 times each day*. In fact, many people who think they have more gas than others, actually fall within this normal range. The vast majority of the gas you expel each day is made up of nitrogen, oxygen, carbon dioxide, hydrogen and methane."_

And, ya know......there's no vaccine for that.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 21, 2021)

Congrats deb.  You have determination.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 21, 2021)

debodun said:


> My relator called this morning and said they had two offers ($130K and $140K) and that I could expect two showings today. One person that came today made a verbal offer of $100K. My agent urged me to take the $140 which is the asking price and that she is closing the listing out by 5 pm today. Whoever makes the best offer gets the house. It hasn't been on the market for even a week! Sounds like she's in a hurry to unload it.


Not really.  Houses around here sell in less than a week.  You see them in the paper one day & two days later it says sold on the listing.

  Driving around town you'll see a new for sale sign on Monday & by Thursday it also has a SOLD thing hanging on the for sale sign. 
  Don't know why people are moving so much.  Use to be a house sit for 2 to 3 months in the fall & winter.  Now that's no problem.


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2021)

There's a house a block down the road form me that's been on the market for over a year. It's a 1000 sq ft ranch. I looked at it last winter. There are three things that killed it for me - no railing on the cellar stairs, a full bucket of water under the plumbing in the cellar and no direct access from the house to the attached garage.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Not really.  Houses around here sell in less than a week.  You see them in the paper one day & two days later it says sold on the listing.
> 
> Driving around town you'll see a new for sale sign on Monday & by Thursday it also has a SOLD thing hanging on the for sale sign.
> Don't know why people are moving so much.  Use to be a house sit for 2 to 3 months in the fall & winter.  Now that's no problem.


same thing here. My neighbour of over 40 years put her house up for sale last Monday..it had the sold sign up loud and proud by Friday.. ..considering the high cost of houses here where I live,  it's a big surprise when they sell so quickly..


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Not really.  Houses around here sell in less than a week.  You see them in the paper one day & two days later it says sold on the listing.
> 
> Driving around town you'll see a new for sale sign on Monday & by Thursday it also has a SOLD thing hanging on the for sale sign.
> Don't know why people are moving so much.  Use to be a house sit for 2 to 3 months in the fall & winter.  Now that's no problem.


Yup, we gave up on trying to get a new house.  The last townhouse we bid on had 18 bids.  Several houses we looked at, you’d have to pay me to take it.  They all sold within three days.  It’s crazy here.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> same thing here. My neighbour of over 40 years put her house up for sale last Monday..it had the sold sign up loud and proud by Friday.. ..considering the high cost of houses here where I live,  it's a big surprise when they sell so quickly..


Perhaps Deb was the buyer!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Perhaps Deb was the buyer!


no it would still be sitting there waiting for the next 40 years


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2021)

debodun said:


> There's a house a block down the road form me that's been on the market for over a year. It's a 1000 sq ft ranch. I looked at it last winter. There are three things that killed it for me - no railing on the cellar stairs, a full bucket of water under the plumbing in the cellar and no direct access from the house to the attached garage.


Probably way overpriced for its size, location, features and condition.


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2021)

When it first went on the market, I believe the price was $209K. They've dropped it several times. Now it's at $169,900.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 22, 2021)

debodun said:


> When it first went on the market, I believe the price was $209K. They've dropped it several times. Now it's at $169,900.
> 
> View attachment 200145


I see two things wrong right away.  No cement walk from the driveway to the front door, so people that park in drive don't have to walk out to the sidewalk by the road.  2nd is no cement walk to the door on the left.  You would have to walk in the grass or snow to get anywhere.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I see two things wrong right away.  No cement walk from the driveway to the front door, so people that park in drive don't have to walk out to the sidewalk by the road.  2nd is no cement walk to the door on the left.  You would have to walk in the grass or snow to get anywhere.


I think it looks like a shed....


----------



## Devi (Dec 22, 2021)

I wonder why it has what appears to be two front doors? Just wondering.


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2021)

One enters from the side on one and the front on the other.


----------

